# Infidelity and types



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Which types do you think would be more likely to cheat on their spouse?


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think it has anything to do with type. 

Cheating is a form of dishonesty, which is a character flaw. Not a personality trait.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

^ this pretty much

then you also have to define what you consider to be infidelity - strip clubs? prostitutes? phone sex? flirting with someone else? emotionally attaching to someone else rather than your SO? it is different things to different people


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

_S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list. 

If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.

davidmarkley. com/personality/ experiencer. htm
*
*


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Kaelum said:


> _S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list.
> 
> If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.
> 
> ...


Because SP's are so unfaithful and untrue.
They'll steal your wallet, steal your wife and take your car.
(Rolls eyes)

SP's can be just as faithful as anyone else in the 16 types.
I, speaking as an SP have never cheated and there's a high chance that I never will.
I believe in faithfulness and above all, truth and love.

I don't believe infidelity to be linked with type.
Human (dishonest) behavior has nothing to do with type.
I think it's sad that people believe such things.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

Commitment issues can be linked to infidelity. Not every SP will have commitment issues. There are types that are more loyal than others and even the loyal types can be unfaithful.

Not sure how much solid research went into this, but this link might be interesting for people who are interested in this topic.

research. similarminds. com/ tag/ infidelity


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

As @WildWinds wrote, infidelity is related to dishonesty. A more valid and interesting question, therefore, would be _why_ different personality types cheat. The reason an ESFP would put forward would most likely look very different from the rationalizations of a cheating INTP, for example.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Kaelum said:


> _S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list.
> 
> If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.
> 
> ...


Don't mix up immaturity and general bad behavior with type. Type isn't supposed to shed light on that. That is up to the individual. Every single type is just as likely as the next to cheat. Simply because SPs and ESFPs are seen as those who want to have many "experiences", that does not mean they are more likely to cheat.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Kaelum said:


> _S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list.
> 
> If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.
> 
> ...


slappingidiot.gif


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> As @WildWinds wrote, infidelity is related to dishonesty. A more valid and interesting question, therefore, would be _why_ different personality types cheat. The reason an ESFP would put forward would most likely look very different from the rationalizations of a cheating INTP, for example.


Why people choose to cheat is subjective and different for every individual and still should not be related to type. "Have you ever cheated?" "Why have you cheated?" are better questions in the overall realm of this topic. As the way you worded it still has something to do with type and I don't think the two are related.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

i have a feeling of deja vu...


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

*Dr. Amen Discusses Cheating on Larry King Live Part 1 of 2 *


youtube.com/ watch?v=OQPd-U60atU


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ESFP 
ESTP

Any type could do this depending on the situation, but these two are the most likely...

Honorable mention: ENTJ, ENTP

I feel like I'm leaving out some SJ's 

There are two types of cheaters: ones that do it because they can (powerful), or the really warm charming people that do it that have emotional needs unmet...

I've witnessed numerous types of people doing this.

Least likely to cheat:
ISTJ
INFP


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Melanie.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmh, I bet Perceivers will bash me for this but judging from _my own experience_ and what I've concluded, I _think_ P types are MORE likely to cheat than J types. I'm not saying that all P types cheat or that all J types don't. However, from what I've read of the types, most J types tend to be described loyal, while P types are sometimes described to "change partners frequently" and so on. But obviously everyone is an individual.

Also, I know two INFP persons who have cheated numerous times, therefore I am a little prejudiced in that way. Then again, they were both simply very unhealthy individuals. 

There's also a difference between physical and emotional cheating. Usually people do it in the physical sense. But I know I would absolutely never ever do such. I don't think any INFJ would. There's actually a thread on cheating and INFJs in the INFJ subforum. Nevertheless, I'd like to think that we INFJs are the least likely to cheat. At least in the physical sense... 

But yet again, we're all different.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

David Keirsey strikes again.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes it can come down to sheer luck I think. Some people are lucky to find their 'perfect match' quite early on in their life, some others, not so lucky.

I would say, XXTX's are able to distance themselves from sex much more than F's, as in T's can think of sex as just sex so I would say they are more likely to sexually cheat on their spouse. Whereas XXFX's are more likely to become attatched to someone if they make a good offer at the right time. But not necessarily sex.

I think at times different people can be right for different stages of people's lives. But I will never forgive dishonesty.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Tenshi said:


> Hmmh, I bet Perceivers will bash me for this but judging from _my own experience_ and what I've concluded, I _think_ P types are MORE likely to cheat than J types. I'm not saying that all P types cheat or that all J types don't. However, from what I've read of the types, most J types tend to be described loyal, while P types are sometimes described to "change partners frequently" and so on. But obviously everyone is an individual.
> 
> Also, I know two INFP persons who have cheated numerous times, therefore I am a little prejudiced in that way. Then again, they were both simply very unhealthy individuals.
> 
> ...


I hesitated about INFP because most have really strong natural moral codes. I agree they would definitely have to be in an unhealthy state. 

I know every type can cheat...I personally would not want to feel the wrath of my own Fi, or cause that betrayal on someone I loved. Not to mention even more guilt if kids were involved. They are hurt the most in these situations.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

The "S" part might play an important role. From what I've read "N"s are pretty loyal. "P"s are spontaneous, but "S"s get gratification from outer experiences. 
Putting both S and P together might be a bit of dynamite. Not meaning all SPs are cheaters.
According to studies, Extroversion makes it easier for opportunity.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

WarriorDreamer said:


> Sometimes it can come down to sheer luck I think. Some people are lucky to find their 'perfect match' quite early on in their life, some others, not so lucky.
> 
> I would say, XXTX's are able to distance themselves from sex much more than F's, as in T's can think of sex as just sex so I would say they are more likely to sexually cheat on their spouse. Whereas XXFX's are more likely to become attatched to someone if they make a good offer at the right time. But not necessarily sex.
> 
> I think at times different people can be right for different stages of people's lives. But I will never forgive dishonesty.


Not all feelers get attached to the person, but to their own selfish feelings. I've witnessed many feelers who can easily make excuses to justify irresponsible actions. I've seen them even lie to themselves that they did anything wrong.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread is the worst.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

TheWaffle said:


> Which types do you think would be more likely to cheat on their spouse?


ENTJ all the way.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Kaelum said:


> _S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list.
> 
> If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.
> 
> davidmarkley. com/personality/ experiencer. htm


ER NO, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Kaelum said:


> _S_P personalities. I suspect ESFP highest on the list.
> 
> If you google "Experiencers - SP" you might find out a little more.
> 
> davidmarkley. com/personality/ experiencer. htm


You clearly have some problem with an S P or something... feelers aren't likely to cheat, LOOK THAT UP.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Action Potential said:


> This thread is the worst.


Agreed and so biased.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I understand that it's not always nice to associate a particular type to a negative stereotype, but even in psychology now personality types are not really considered because people's personalities are not static. I answered my question honestly based on types I theoretically know about compared to types I know IRL. I agree every type is capable, I was just answering the question.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

BimboBarbie said:


> ENTJ all the way.


No way...they don't let many in, so of you are let in enough to be in a relationship with one, they are loyal and devoted. At least the ones I know IRL. 

Anyway, I think this is totally unrelated to type. The most chronic cheater I happen to know is an ISTJ. He doesn't even know how to be faithful. I do think it is related to his childhood though; he has "Mommy issues".


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

There is no significant relationship between cheating and MBTI type. Personally, I know/knew cheaters of the following types: INFJ, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTP, ISTP, INFP, ENTJ, ESFJ, INTP. I'm sure there are plenty of cheaters of the other types as well, I just haven't met them yet.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> No way...they don't let many in, so of you are let in enough to be in a relationship with one, they are loyal and devoted. At least the ones I know IRL.
> 
> Anyway, I think this is totally unrelated to type. The most chronic cheater I happen to know is an ISTJ. He doesn't even know how to be faithful. I do think it is related to his childhood though; he has "Mommy issues".


I think you're refering to ENTJ females... cause i can see that with the ones i know, i meant ENTJ males


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

BimboBarbie said:


> I think you're refering to ENTJ females... cause i can see that with the ones i know, i meant ENTJ males


Haha, nope, I meant male too. My Dad and Husband are faithful ENTJ's.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha, nope, I meant male too. My Dad and Husband are faithful ENTJ's. 

Well i guess the ENTJ i knew was the minority XD


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> This question is irrelevant to personality psychology, and actually entirely relevant to EVOLUTIONARY psychology.
> 
> Males are biologically pre-determined to be more infidel than women. It's a natural effect of the limitless supply of sperm. In comparison to the limited supply of female eggs, males literally evolved to fuck around as much as possible. FOR THE SAKE OF THEIR SPERM.
> 
> ...


you have a point--as in we evolved to spread our genes around as much as possible? 

but what about considering (not that you're not) how the evolution of our psychology can still be taking place; how it can move away from relying on dangers of our population getting too low through an "uninviting" environment and birth defects (i guess is that's where gene diversity can come into play) due to our ability to control our environment in a mild way, not to mention with our technology we have a greater potential to diversify our gene pool--and instead has moved onto, or is relying more on, societal demands. i really wonder which gender (or type for that matter, just because i'd be curious regardless of the result--but it'd be impossible to really test for) would cheat more now, in current times (i think it would probably be about even, although in some cultures it would be heavily in the men's arena). 

i mean, a lot of our measurable biological evolution has really taken place a really long time ago, without too much change (if any), and yet we've changed as human beings a lot since earlier culture--i wonder if our brains would function differently now than they would back then because of the more demanding world we've created?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaelum said:


> The "S" part might play an important role. From what I've read "N"s are pretty loyal. "P"s are spontaneous, but "S"s get gratification from outer experiences.
> Putting both S and P together might be a bit of dynamite. Not meaning all SPs are cheaters.
> According to studies, Extroversion makes it easier for opportunity.


So your conclusion is ESxP?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

SunSoul said:


> They're never ready


How did you know they're not ready?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

MNiS said:


> The gist of it is the people most likely to cheat are:
> 
> Attractive, hedonistic, bad money managers, have high self-esteem, histrionic, unethical, vain, materialistic, and have no sense of honor.


This. Additional to that: fun-loving, talkative, charmer, devil-may-care attitude (that are apparent in SPs)



MNiS said:


> There're some slight gender differences but as a whole, that sounds rather ESxP-ish to me. Of course you have to give the usual disclaimer that any type is capable of cheating under the right circumstances but it seems if you're good with people and impulsive then you'd better fight temptation if you don't want to be branded a cheater.


And also it is _likely _that Se-doms are prone to cheat. I'm not saying that all Se-dom are cheaters. It would really depend on the person's attitude, morality, upbringing, and of course, the drive and instinct. But if your dominant is Se which is the gratification of senses from external world it would be hard to fight the temptation be it drinking, vices, sex. And another characteristic I observe from cheaters is that they don't care about what his/her partner may feel if he/she cheats. They're just not sensitive to the one who may be inflicted upon. And this is a characteristic of an unhealthy Thinker. 

So, your observation plus my observation = *ESTP* tops the list!

*No offense meant ESTPs. Just an observation.*


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> I don't think ESxP's are "more likely" either. Any type is capable of cheating, and they are all completely equal in that respect. Just because Se-doms are _seen_ as being rather "in the moment" doesn't mean they are more likely to cheat on their partners. Just because the way you perceive things is how things are in the now doesn't mean that person is less likely to have self control than the next person.


I have to agree with you that all types are capable of cheating, but to say that that all types are completely equal in that respect, I disagree. The question is which type is "more likely" or "more prone". If you lived in an area where there are many people who thinks relationship is just a game and just something to show off, then you'd know that some type is actually more prone than others to cheat.



Julia Bell said:


> @_MelanieM_ - Well, the problem is, even if you know it's just a silly stereotype that has no truth to it, other people, particularly newer people to typology, really jump on this stuff and actually take it to be the truth. Also, threads like these are magnets for typists. They never end well.


Actually _there is_ some truth. A lot of truth actually. But MBTI is not an exact Science. It is just years of research to the different personality, attitude and how one functions to the world. By typing, you can really tell some bit of information about a person. But it's not the totality of what makes a person a person, because every person experiences differently and it is also affected by culture, attitude, morality, drives, and motives. That is to say no XXXX is exactly the same, but they share similarities.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

There was a big study (16K participants) on this using the Big Five which showed that cheaters are low on Conscientiousness and Agreeableness, which according to Wiki-correlations points in the direction of XXTP. It also showed that extraverts (of the B5 kind) are more sexually active but not more unfaithful than introverts.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Kaelum said:


> The "S" part might play an important role. From what I've read "N"s are pretty loyal. "P"s are spontaneous, but "S"s get gratification from outer experiences.
> Putting both S and P together might be a bit of dynamite. Not meaning all SPs are cheaters.
> According to studies, Extroversion makes it easier for opportunity.


----------



## zebraf301 (May 26, 2012)

You might get further if you specify which type of infidelity.


----------



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

infidelity and MBTI types:

can the MBTI influence cheating behaviors? Possibly, we can reach some principles on how the functions and traits would influence someone *against* the decision.

For one thing, on a purely theoretical level, Si users (not necessarily Si-doms) could be more inclined to have their current partner on their mind when facing an opportunity or the seduction attempt of another even when their current partner isn't around them at that moment then Se users (not necessarily Se-doms) who would be more indulgent in the experience of the moment.

Si>Se 

Another factor is that Judgers often seem to have an easier time with self discipline then Perceivers, so if two people of equal inclination towards cheating, enough to have being open to the connection and allowing such a moment to happen, have reached the point where they have to fight off their urges, a Judger might be more successful in doing so then a Perceiver. 

J>P


But in the worst case scenario, if one is open to cheat or doesn't have their Si or J stopping them, what is the chance that they will know someone they will want to cheat with? An extrovert will most likely know a larger Diversity of people then an Introvert, creating a great chance of networking with people who they have mutual attraction to in the first place. That's being said, Introverts do make connections, and have extroverts around them, decreasing the importance of that factor IMO.

I>E

How about Fe and Fi (not necessarily being the dominant function)? Now here it becomes a little bit complicated. An Fi would be more strongly bound by their morals, and if they would feel guilty for cheating, their Te would lead them to treat it as a general statement about who they are rather then the Ti special case by case treatment. but they also might have loyalty as their individual moral code or might not. 
An Fe user would be more inclined towards being aware of the relationship dynamics leading to such points where cheating becomes a risk as they happen, but in less mature variations might also be more inclined to focus on the question of appearance rather then fact, and ask themselves "can my partner find out" rather then "am i wronging them?". as such, i think when questioning a type's inclination to infidelity (or rather inclination against it), we can conclude Fi users will be more extreme to one side or the other, while Fe users would be closer to the middle.

Fi>Fe>Fi.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

Thanks you Laguz.. very informative.


----------



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

Kaelum said:


> Thanks you Laguz.. very informative.


thinking about the problem of Fi>Fe>Fi some more.... how would we rank it relatively to the other principles? This most likely overtakes I>E in importance, and quite possibly the J>P, but is more problematic and controversial, because it very much depends on the code of principles the Fi users in question adhere too, whether it includes anything against cheating and if so, how direct it is, ranging from the simple "no cheating" code too "not hurting someone you care for" which would leave room for "what they don't know can't hurt them", which is about as preventative as Fe.

on the other hand, if we take the approach that code Fi write for themselves will evolve to justify their inclination to do so otherwise, we can conclude that those Fi users who are also Si users will be more extremely inclined against cheating then their respective Fe users, and those that don't would be less inclined towards holding cheating against their internal code of morals, and be lacking the Fe ability to be as aware of the social dynamics leading them to that point...

i think that based on the principles of:
1. Si>Se
2. Fi + Si > Fe > Fi + Se
3. J>P
4. I>E

we can come up with a full MBTI (theoretical) loyalty ranking:


ISTJ
ESTJ
INFP
ENFP
ISFJ
ESFJ
INTP
ENTP
INFJ
ENFJ
ISTP
ESTP
INTJ
ENTJ
ISFP
ESFP

just to be clear, it doesn't mean ESFPs are certain to cheat on you, just that their MBTI functions and traits are less likely to stop them from doing so (obviously there is more to a person then their MBTI).


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The most likely to cheat has a shitty moral code. Even though your well thought out list and theories is great and all, that's not how it flies in reality. There are so many more factors that can go into it, what it comes down to is loneliness, cowardliness and selfishness.

Those 3 traits can make someone extremely vulnerable to cheat.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

I'm impressed Laguz! I wish I could analyze this the way you have.


----------



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> The most likely to cheat has a shitty moral code. Even though your well thought out list and theories is great and all, that's not how it flies in reality. There are so many more factors that can go into it, what it comes down to is loneliness, cowardliness and selfishness.
> 
> Those 3 traits can make someone extremely vulnerable to cheat.


Like I said, there's a lot more to anyone then their MBTI, I didn't do it to determine if someone will cheat based on what i don't know about them, and I definitely didn't do it to provide anyone with the "it's not my fault it's my MBTI" excuse, just to try and understand how their MBTI can interact with that choice (and i think it does to an extent).

If we are keeping to stuff we can Test, I'd say the biggest factor would be a person's attachment style: 
1. *C**odependent attachment styles* being the neediest in terms of security and least likely to cheat.
2. *Co**nfident attachment styles* being less likely to cheat then avoident but more then codependent.
3. *A**voident attachment styles* being the most attached to their sense of independence, most likely to have subconscious destructive desires towards their relationships and most likely to cheat.

Those things are useful, but.. Yea, i don't think there's never an absolute way of knowing. Trust will always demand a leap of faith.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

laguz said:


> Like I said, there's a lot more to anyone then their MBTI, I didn't do it to determine if someone will cheat based on what i don't know about them, and I definitely didn't do it to provide anyone with the "it's not my fault it's my MBTI" excuse, just to try and understand how their MBTI can interact with that choice (and i think it does to an extent).
> 
> If we are keeping to stuff we can Test, I'd say the biggest factor would be a person's attachment style:
> 1. *C**odependent attachment styles* being the neediest in terms of security and least likely to cheat.
> ...



Is there any evidence of attachment styles being linked to infidelity? Or is this also a theoretical idea? 

It's interesting how much speculation there is about this when there is actual research available linking specific personality traits to infidelity.


----------



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> Which types do you think would be more likely to cheat on their spouse?


As Elder of High Council of North Valyrian Infidels, I must say:

-This thread is a naughty sinister trick to the existence of our realms.

- based on the statistikal data and psychological backgrounds of spouse and spousette of our realms, such occurances cannot be replicated, lose any form of standardisation - its a crazily random event

- speaking on behalf of me soul, one drop more or less in the summer cool waterbag, summer thirst is at its peak can witness 'cheat'

- one moment late when the beloved waits cud be termed 'cheat'

- an irritating grunt could be yet another 'cheat'

unless the pair evolves larger than his or her own heart respectively, no typology can define behavior ever. 
we are gifted with time and body.
are there bonds? where are the bounds, limits? 
each breath witnesses.. .. ..


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

The following experimental item was given to 1500 test takers.
*I have hooked up with other people when I was in a committed relationship.*
These were the traits with the most significant correlations.

menwomenr2 avgfiscal acumen-0.184-0.2340.044286hedonism0.1690.2320.041293sexual0.1890.1730.032834self image0.1770.1840.03263histrionic0.1600.1710.027352ethics-0.115-0.1900.024627vanity0.1430.1620.023437honor-0.135-0.1690.023303accommodation-0.189-0.1090.023875conflict seeking0.1450.1330.019374discreet-0.098-0.1700.019303need to dominate0.1730.0810.018269materialism0.1620.0970.017824actor0.1490.0680.013361
 (*significance alpha = .05 > .07 correlation, sample size 1500)
Selfishness, physical attractiveness, substance abuse, lack of ethics, lack of impulse control, sexual addiction, among other traits all make it more likely that one has cheated. Men are only slightly more likely to cheat than women (or admit to it on an anonymous test) based on this data. Selfish men are more likely to self rate as cheaters than selfish women possibly because selfish women perceive that it might not be in their self interest to cheat. Women are more likely than men to be financially dependent on their partner so relationship dissolution is a greater liability.
Unethical women are more likely to self rate as having cheated. This gender divide may be explained by women being more picky in mates than men. Men will hook up with unethical women, women may be less likely to hook up with unethical men. The same phenomena may explain the gender difference in the Discreet trait scores.
Domineering, Materialistic, and Actor high scoring men also are more likely to cheat than similar high scoring women. Need to Dominate and Materialism differences may be explained by those traits being more attractive to women than they are to men.

big five/sloanmenwomensocial0.0650.085limbic-0.049-0.035orderly0.001-0.030accomodation-0.189-0.109non-curious0.107-0.031typeslxensluei
 The big five/sloan profile is a little different for each gender. Selfishness and lack of curiosity defines the male cheater. Low curiosity makes sense from the standpoint that a non introspective person is less likely to consider / think about whether his behavior is harmful to others. Socialness and Selfishness define the unfaithful female. Social females are exposed to more opportunity to cheat than less social females and even social males (since women are pickier than men).
The second infidelity item was:
*I have carried on romantic affairs while I was in a committed relationship.*
One time cheating could be considered a smaller offense than partaking in an ongoing affair. So I was curious to see whether the above item showed a different pattern than the first. The average score was pretty much the same, slightly lower.

menwomenr2 avgself image0.1890.2070.039329hedonism0.1580.2280.038552histrionic0.1810.1810.032819vanity0.1640.1820.029964fiscal acumen-0.131-0.1980.028341ethics-0.142-0.1920.028473sexual0.1580.1680.026539need to dominate0.2070.1010.026484honor-0.139-0.1340.018621conflict seeking0.1450.1190.017577discreet-0.097-0.1480.015737accomodation-0.147-0.0810.014135materialism0.1450.0950.014951actor0.1070.0860.009493
 The correlations were pretty much the same suggesting that the personality of someone who cheats on occasion is not really that different from the personality of someone who would carry on an ongoing affair. The small differences that exist appear to be related to impulse control. Low Fiscal Acumen is related to having low impulse control, and it appears that one time cheating is more likely to happen in impulsive types than ongoing affairs.

big five/sloanmenwomensocial0.0370.094limbic-0.027-0.031orderly0.000-0.027accomodation-0.147-0.081non-curious0.111-0.041typeslxensluei
 The big five/sloan profile is also the same on this item.
Wrapping up, if you're partner is any of the following - physically attractive (Self Image), really likes to drink and/or smoke (Hedonism), cares a lot about looks (Vanity), can't manage money well (low Fiscal Acumen), is unethical, really likes sex, is selfish (low Accommodation), is not reliable (low Honor), is argumentitive (Conflict Seeking), is untrustworthy (low Discreet), really cares about money (Materialism) - they are more likely to self rate as being unfaithful.
To add some more context, I took all users who scored very high on the Self Image trait (HSI) to see their average on the above two items. (*scoring scale is 1-5 | very inaccurate - very accurate)

all menall womenitem 1 (hookup)1.8453608251.79793814item 2 (affair)1.7823303461.74263764HSI menHSI womenitem 1 (hookup)2.4883720932.51162791item 2 (affair)2.2857142862.2605042
 As you can see the difference is significant. Here are the averages of users who scored very high on the Vanity trait (HVa).

HVa menHVa womenitem 1 (hookup)2.6315789472.52631579item 2 (affair)2.62.48571429


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

As far as Big Five goes, this result is very different from the ten times larger study I mentioned earlier which had cheaters low on Conscientiousness. But they both indicate low Agreeableness. A correlation of 0.111 with a significance p=0.05 on "non-curious" and even lower 0.085 on Extraversion is not much to define anything with. 

It's also odd that Conscientiousness is not a factor but Fiscal Acumen is. My guess is that those two are closely related.


----------



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

Staffan said:


> Is there any evidence of attachment styles being linked to infidelity? Or is this also a theoretical idea?
> 
> It's interesting how much speculation there is about this when there is actual research available linking specific personality traits to infidelity.



From what i know, the research on adult behaviors and attachment styles is very limited, and while pretty much all research shows strong correlations between avoident and the highest chances of cheating, secure vs. dependent is a bit more difficult to clear; Some research suggests secure attachment styles are least likely to cheat, while other studies suggest co dependent males are least likely to cheat while co dependent females are more likely to cheat and seek sex for emotional reinforcement, placing both secure males and females in the middle.

1. Codependent males attachment styles
2. Secure attachment styles
3. Codependent female attachment styles
4. Avoident attachment styles

There is no official research about MBTI and infidelity that I know of. But I think the theoretical implications of functions on sexual behaviors make a strong argument that it deserves a research.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

Staffan, I am not finding your link on the larger studies. Would you be able to repost it or send me the link some how? 
Thank you in advance,


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaelum said:


> Staffan, I am not finding your link on the larger studies. Would you be able to repost it or send me the link some how?
> Thank you in advance,


I don't think it's available online, but I found the hardcopy. It's from "The Big Five Related to Risky Sexual Behavior Across 10 World Regions", European Journal of Personality 18: 301-319 (2004). The result for the total sample is as follows,

Men/relationship fidelity: Extraversion 0.08, Agreeableness -0.21, Conscientiousness -0.16, Neuroticism 0.02, Openness -0.04
Women/rel. fidelity: Extraversion 0.04, Agreeableness -0.18, Conscientiousness -0.19, Neuroticism 0.03, Openness -0.00

And the figures are similar for Promiscuity, which feels like a term from the 1800s, with the exception that Extraversion is correlated 0.13 for men and 0.10 for women. 

Most of these correlations are significant p<0.001 except some that are very close to zero.


----------



## Kaelum (May 3, 2012)

I found the pdf on it. Thanks Staffan.


----------

